# hi to all :) just bought a honda hs 724 throttle



## duty (Dec 13, 2013)

*bought used the guy used it twice really in excellent shape ! he came down in price cause the the throttle wasn't responding everything worked fine so I got home today took the air filter house and brackets off to examine everything looks good cable moves fine and all springs but it throttle up or down  any pictures or videos of what I can do I know mechanics but never owned such a machine  if I take it to the dealer im sure it will be something stupid and charge me out the ass  so any help would be appreciated thank you !!! oh I got no mannuel either so any tips for this blower and maintance would be appreciated as well ??????thank you for your time *


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello duty, welcome to SBF!! unless you know someone that can copy the manual your honda dealer would be the place to go for it


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, here is the manual for the Canadian Model. I can't imagine that it is too much different:

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X317677230.pdf


----------



## duty (Dec 13, 2013)

db9938 said:


> well, here is the manual for the canadian model. I can't imagine that it is too much different:
> 
> http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00x317677230.pdf


*thank you ill look at it *


----------

